# Abstand von Buttons zu Jpanel



## Cole (23. Jan 2008)

Hi,
habe im Moment folgendes Problem, ich hab ein Panel mit BorderLayout und darin liegt unter anderem ein Panel mit GridLayout, das 3 Buttons enthält. Der Abstand zwischen den Buttons konnte ich einstellen, allerdings "kleben" die Buttons links so an dem Panel (da kommt eine Tabelle). Wie bekomm ich denn da ein paar Pixel Abstand rein?
EmptyBorder hab ich versucht, aber das ging nicht und setHHorizintalAlignment wurde einfach ignoriert.
Greetz


----------



## The_S (23. Jan 2008)

Noch ein JPanel mit FlowLayout außenrum. Oder einen anständigen Layout-Manager wie das Form-Layout von www.jgoodies.com oder das TableLayout verwenden.


----------



## Cole (23. Jan 2008)

Ok, danke dir erstmal. Werde mal die 2 Manager ausprobieren, bzw mit dem FLowLayout aussen rum gings auch.
Eigenlich komisch, dass man da so nen Aufwand betrieben muss, oder nicht?


----------



## The_S (24. Jan 2008)

Nö. Für komplexere Layouts braucht es eben auch mächtigere LayoutManager. Das GridBagLayout ist übrigens auch ein solches mächtiges Layout - und standardmäßig in Java integriert. Nur nicht gerade einfach zu händeln, wie ich finde.


----------



## SebiB90 (24. Jan 2008)

Hobbit_Im_Blutrausch hat gesagt.:
			
		

> Nö. Für komplexere Layouts braucht es eben auch mächtigere LayoutManager. Das GridBagLayout ist übrigens auch ein solches mächtiges Layout - und standardmäßig in Java integriert. Nur nicht gerade einfach zu händeln, wie ich finde.


deswegen lieber tablelayout verwenden, is zwar net standardmäßig in java dabei, dafür um einiges einfacher.


----------



## The_S (24. Jan 2008)

Du kannst lesen und hast meine Emfpehlung im 1. Post gesehen!?


----------

